# Center channel issue with Yamaha R-V1103



## chris7626 (Sep 11, 2011)

Hey all, I have a Yamaha R-V1103 AV Receiver (it's old, I know. I don't have the need to upgrade yet). Currently I have a 4.1 speaker setup running: two mains, two rears, and a sub. For some reason, whenever I wire my Yamaha center speaker to the amplified output on the receiver, I don't get anything through it. I've already tried other cables that I know work; changed the center setting between normal, wide, and phantom; tried using the unamplified center output; tried other speakers that I know work; and tried both center outputs (the receiver has a dual center output in case you want to use two small speakers instead of one large one). And I am testing this with a 5.1 DVD, as well as using the test function on the receiver.

I feel like I've tried everything. I'm sure somebody else knows more about this than I do, though. Any help and suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Chris, welcome to TSF. 

It sounds like you've done everything I would suggest. The biggest clue is that the channel doesn't work when you send it the test signal using known good speakers/wires (I assume you're hearing the test signal from the other speakers.)

So...

It appears to be an issue internal to the receiver output circuits or the amp it self. If there's a repair shop nearby you could take it there for service but it's probably not worth more than $100 so that might not be worthwhile.


----------



## chris7626 (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks yustr! Yeah, I figured that would be it. I mean, its not going to kill me because I can always just use phantom center mode. I suppose the last thing to try is to try my Denon receiver, which I don't use because it has no optical input (but still has 5.1 channels).

Yeah, this receiver is my dad's, so if I was going to drop any money into it, I'd just go out and buy a new, HDMI receiver.


----------

